
Over 70% of 12-to-14-year-olds in China are near-sighted - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/china/2020/01/18/most-12-to-14-year-olds-in-china-are-short-sighted
======
bookofjoe
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8i0chs...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8i0chsbvLGoJ:https://www.economist.com/china/2020/01/18/most-12-to-14-year-
olds-in-china-are-short-sighted+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

